# Bilateral inguinal hernia repair???



## shellabell32 (Oct 6, 2011)

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but a co-worker asked me and I am just not sure of the answer:

If we do a lap inguinal hernia repair 49650 on both sides and one side is strangulated and one side is not is that still considered a bilateral procedure? She was curious if it would be modifier -50 or -59. 

Thanks so much!!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 7, 2011)

*I would use TWO lines*

I would code as 49650-LT and 49650-RT.  I would then tie the appropriate dx code to the appropriate procedure. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## shellabell32 (Oct 7, 2011)

It does-thank you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

